# Regular Season Game 76 Thread: Houston Rockets @ Golden State Warriors



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Houston Rockets (32-43) @ Golden State Warriors (30-44)*​*Friday, April 7, 9:30 p.m.*​*The Arena in Oakland*​ *@*​
*ROCKETS*




































Alston / Head / Bogans / Howard / Yao 

*WARRIORS*




































Fisher / Richardson / Dunleavy / Murphy / Foyle​
Rockets.com Preview 


> The Rockets continue their six-game road trip Friday in Oakland when they take on the Golden State Warriors. Houston (32-43) will be looking to snap a three-game losing streak Friday, while Golden State (30-44) will be looking to put the brakes on a five-game skid.
> 
> Friday will be the Rockets’ fourth game of a six-game road trip. Houston has lost the first three games of their latest west coast swing, most recently falling to the Portland Trail Blazers 76-75 Wednesday night.
> 
> ...


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

i say we lose this game. 

ANd on a side note, holy crap the Rockets board is finally active today! Its been dead all day


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

Does anyone care right now? I'm feeling depressed.


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

Loss #44 is coming up


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

i can see yao going crazy and the rest of the team combing for diddly squat


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

Demiloy said:


> Does anyone care right now? I'm feeling depressed.


NOPE!!! LoL...i lost interest a long time ago
seeing Yao dominate has been great..but then you have everybody else....pathetic.


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

Warriors in a BLOW-OUT!!! :banana: 


Seriously, for some odd reason I think the Rockets are going to win.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

Legend-Like said:


> Loss #44 is coming up


we should play chuck hayes the whole game in honor of that milestone



*Go NeTs*


----------



## WoAiNBA (Feb 10, 2006)

yao 23 pt 10 reb 

then fouled out at 1st half


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

WoAiNBA said:


> yao 23 pt 10 reb
> 
> then fouled out at 1st half


WTF? I hope B Diddy's playing with J-Rich and Troy Murphy. LET THEM WIN!!!! LET'S GO BRANDON! Dun dun dededun. LET'S GO BRANDON! Dun dun dededun.


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

warriors r a small team.. yao should dominate boards and scoring but i havea feeling outside shooting will suck again...

yep.. throw the game n get brandon roy


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

> warriors r a small team.. yao should dominate boards and scoring but i havea feeling outside shooting will suck again...


Historically, Yao has almost always done well rebounding-wise against the Warriors. He had 21 last time as well. Hopefully, he'll do as well again.


----------



## WoAiNBA (Feb 10, 2006)

hey guys,ready for a ugly game again? Rox going to tank it


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

WoAiNBA said:


> hey guys,ready for a ugly game again? Rox going to tank it


Yao has already been blocked 2 times,lol. Great job


----------



## ztpc_lukui (Mar 3, 2006)

battle for the reputation only................


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

kisstherim said:


> Yao has already been blocked 2 times,lol. Great job


 And he's shooting 2-of-6. At least he already has 4 rebounds.


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

I hate fronting. Why can't the guards just lob it to Yao?


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Demiloy said:


> I hate fronting. Why can't the guards just lob it to Yao?


Cuz Yao can't catch it


----------



## WoAiNBA (Feb 10, 2006)

Head on fire,put him in bench,come on lets loss this one


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

kisstherim said:


> Cuz Yao can't catch it


Really? His hands aren't that bad.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Demiloy said:


> Really? His hands aren't that bad.


His arms are relatively short and I remember Jon Barry said in an interview that Yao didn't have the balance to catch lob


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

what a freakingly powerful dunk by Stro! OMG


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

let's have a blowout in the 3rd please. this is great stats from yao, but c'mon, we need this loss!


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Yao simply couldn't allow Luther Head to be the leading scorer at halftime.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

I can't help pulling for the Rockets to win.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

6:18 HOU - D. Wesley enters game for R. Alston	
6:18 HOU - R. Bowen enters game for L. Head	
6:18 HOU - R. Brunson enters game for Y. Ming	
6:18 HOU - S. Swift enters game for K. Bogans	
6:18 HOU - D. Mutombo enters game for J. Howard


:angel: C'Mon, JVG, can't u do it more tactfully?


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

yao jus got like 3 TO in 2 mins ... he knows its important to get brandon roy


----------



## WoAiNBA (Feb 10, 2006)

:banana: :banana: tank time :banana: :banana:


----------



## WoAiNBA (Feb 10, 2006)

damn,Yao should grab some cheap fouls better than those stupid TOs


----------



## jiangsheng (Feb 11, 2006)

kisstherim said:


> 6:18 HOU - D. Wesley enters game for R. Alston
> 6:18 HOU - R. Bowen enters game for L. Head
> 6:18 HOU - R. Brunson enters game for Y. Ming
> 6:18 HOU - S. Swift enters game for K. Bogans
> ...


maybe he does not want to use a timeout.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Yao's like McGrady in that he plays in spurts. 

I don't like Head's game, but he's improving.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

1:49 HOU - L. Head makes a 25-foot three-pointer from the right wing. Assist: Y. Ming	
2:06 HOU - L. Head defensive rebound	
2:10 GS - D. Fisher misses a 25-foot three-pointer from the top of the arc	
2:30 HOU - R. Alston makes a 26-foot three-pointer from the right wing. Assist: Y. Ming


WOW

Head 26 pts(FG:8-9, 3Pt: 6-7) unbelievable

BTW: I wonder who wrote this when repping me--"I thought Chinese is your fist language?" I am not a supporting member so I dunno who has repped me. But yes, Chinese is my first language.


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

hmm..good game..some nice numbers across the board.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

why'd we have to win?


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Head -- 26 points from 9 attempts!



kisstherim said:


> BTW: I wonder who wrote this when repping me...


Me.


----------



## WoAiNBA (Feb 10, 2006)

:curse: :curse: :curse: F u JVG :curse: :curse: :curse:


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

I love Head....


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

Yao Mania said:


> I love Head....


ahahahahahahaha!


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

Yao Mania said:


> I love Head....


will this joke ever wear out?


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

I take back what i said about us losing lol. Good game, Luther stepped up big


----------

